# Nerve Center and PIR - Help



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I have read all the threads here and the other forums and either I am missing it or I am a dumbass - don't answer that. He's the deal attaching a PIR to a MG Nerve Center. Everything else works fine. CoMet PIR is wired as shown here. PIR lights up as it senses someone, but no trigger action on the Nerve Center. Tried every combination of wiring I know. Party on Saturday and no time to switch trigger strategies. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I looked at the blurry instruction sheet for the Nerve Center that I found online, and it seems that the NC is activated by pulling the trigger input to ground. What are the outputs of the terminal blocks on the PIR, and does it switch a NPN transistor or a relay? You can test the trigger function by shorting the "in" terminal on the NC to ground.

Edit: If the PIR has a voltage-only output pulse, you can get a small relay and use that to momentarily short the "in" and ground terminals on the NC.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I had this same issue yesterday. I have a Rokonet Zodiac PIR I got from The Home Security Store http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-798-rk410pr-rokonet-zodiac-pir-motion-detector.aspx (Cheapest ones I've found at $13). I couldn't get it working with my Nerve Center using the method in the Nerve Center instructions so I used the wiring setup for the Picoboo from FrightProps. I had to also change the input on the Nerve Center to Normally Closed.

On the Nerve Center the black and white wire go to the Ground, Red to 12V and green to IN. On the PIR, it was Red to + Black to - and Green and White (shown as a bare wire in my pic) to the Alarm. No jumper wire between any of the terminals) My PIR has a tamper input too, that would trigger the central alarm unit that someone tried to open the PIR itself. In the picture it looks like I have a wire going to the far left terminal, that is just the plastic sheath from the white wire that I forgot to cut off, nothing is wired to the left 2 terminals. Hope this helps.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Dean sent me this picture which solved the problem. The missing jumper was the issue. I have a new problem now. The NC gets out of whack after a while and stops triggering. Like it won't reset properly. I think it might be that the PIR get triggered repeatedly without a reset break.


----------

